# ARP table Request

## alex6

Hi,

I would like to get the ARP table from my internet router.

I heard it was possible to get it with the "arp" command, but it only gives me the MAC adress and IP from the router himself.

Any specific options I should use to see the list of mac adresses and IP ?

I also tried with several nmap adresses but it took like 30 minutes without getting any result.

What I try to get is the list of mac adresses from all computers connected to that router (without accessing the router firmware menu)

----------

## Hu

Running arp works for me on my Linux-based gateway.  If it does not produce the right result for you, then you are probably using some proprietary router with its own command language.  To help you, we need to know more about your device.  Please post the full model name and, if possible, a link to its documentation.

----------

## alex6

I can build arp table by doing arp on each IP of every connected hosts, but it's a bit long...

 *Quote:*   

> Please post the full model name and, if possible, a link to its documentation.

 

I will try to get these informations

----------

